
Ask HN: What are some of the engineering challenges one should keep in mind? - palakz
The question might be little broad. Pardon me, not a mainstream tech guy. But I&#x27;m looking for some advice on what are some of the engineering challenges and cautions one should keep in mind while building and scaling up a networking app? How to build the system and team from Day 1 and how to improvise things as one scales it up and what are some of the things that should be paid attention to avoid future mishaps?
======
brudgers
The big idea is that the normal fully operational condition of any significant
network is that important resources are broken/unavailable/offline.

Good luck.

------
caveira
Cartão de crédito

